# Amazon Prime



## kindlencoffee (Jan 19, 2010)

I have had Amazon Prime for awhile and I really like it (i am not a patient person )  I am wondering if I will use it as much now that I won't be buying as many print books.  Of course, it will still be good for last minute gifts, K-cup purchases, etc.  

Did you ditch Prime after getting a Kindle or did you keep it?


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I still have it.  Amazon has become my 'go-to' place when shopping for just about anything as probably 8 times out of 10, it has the product cheaper (and even though I've actually only pre-paid the shipping & handling by having a Prime Account, I still tell myself -heh, S&H is free!, LOL).  I buy CDs, dog food supplements, kitchen accessories, etc.  Except for clothes, I very seldom shop in brick and mortar stores.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

It really depends on what you use amazon for. If you use it a lot then I would keep it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in my first year of Amazon Prime.  Quite certain I will renew.  I buy DVDs.  I think I remember Jeff Bezos saying part of the reason for offering Amazon Prime was to get people to buy more than just books.  Little by little, I check Amazon for other items and quite possibly then buy.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I am buying far fewer DTB for myself now....  usually only buy a DTB version when someone mentions formatting problems on the Kindle version in a review.

However, I am buying more DTB for friends...  and buying more gifts or other variety at Amazon, now that I have Prime.  Usually I have at least two days notice before a gift giving occasion, so Amazon shopping works great.

I love Prime... sometimes get my things in one day!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I kept mine and really enjoy it, even though I don't buy a lot of things these days.  I used to always top of book purchases to make $25 free shipping and now I can buy just one if that is what I want.  Lately I've been using it for computer manuals.  A few of them that I bought at different times showed up the next day via messenger.

I used to become frustrated with the wait time for Amazon to process my orders with free shipping.  The shipping itself was very quick, but sometimes the wait for the order to process was 5-7 days.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Almost everything I buy comes from Amazon now, even the dog treats. The UPS man and I are very close.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

We had neither Prime nor an Amazon Visa before I got the Kindle.  Now we have both.  The Visa means free Amazon gift certificates periodically that fund about a third of my Kindle purchases;  Prime means we funnel a LOT more shopping of random things through Amazon.  The other day, I ordered a shipping tape gun, six pack of tape, and refrigerator light bulbs.  Prior to the Prime/Visa combo, that's the type of purchase I would have been at Target or Home Depot for; instead, they showed up on my doorstep two days later and I'm credited another few points towards my next certificate.  I have a chronic illness with debilitating bouts of fatigue.  Every errand I can cross off my list without having to go anywhere is huge, and Prime is a huge time saver.

It's also an absolute dream for gifts.  EVERYONE got books this year for Xmas, and I was able to buy them more books because I didn't have to worry about paying the shipping on what I was purchasing.  Plus I can pick up extremely inexpensive deals throughout the year--like a paperback I had sent to a friend that was under $2.  Had I had to pay shipping, it would have been higher than the actual cost of the book, and I probably wouldn't have bothered.  Instead I was able to send a quick "thinking of you" gift without breaking the bank to do so.

And for Christmas shipping alone, it more than paid for itself.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm in my first year of Amazon Prime. Quite certain I will renew. I buy DVDs. I think I remember Jeff Bezos saying part of the reason for offering Amazon Prime was to get people to buy more than just books. Little by little, I check Amazon for other items and quite possibly then buy.


I might just bite and get it. Do I stil need an invitation from someone for Prime?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just signed up for Prime the other day before buying my rice cooker. It was great to have it in 2 days! Then I just placed an order for some xbox stuff today for my boys....already shipped within several hours of placing the order. I kind of hated paying the money just for shipping, but I buy a lot from Amazon so I figured I'd get my money's worth. Plus, like someone else has already said...now I don't have to search for something to meet the $25 for free shipping. I can just go order whatever I want when I want and have it in 2 days. I figured I'd get most of my $79 back by just not having to order the extras to reach $25.

No invitation needed. Just find it on their site and sign up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love having Prime. I still order lots of books for my kids and I often get them the day after I order them. I also order DVDs, K-cups, well lots of stuff. I think my husband is starting to think the UPS man and I are having a fling because he's here so often (I also have his phone number..)

I'm due to renew it next month and I haven't considered dropping it at all.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess I am in the minority.  I ditched it not too long before my trial expired.  Even with the holiday/birthday gifts and what not, it didn't add up financially.  I also got better deals else where and great shipping too.  In the beginning years of Amazon I bought a lot, especially things that were more expensive or unavailable else where, but as the years went on I became a smarter and more frugal shopper and went to Amazon less and less.  I still check Amazon prices, but get better rates else where.  Amazon is strictly Kindle stuff for me.

Tris


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I use my prime all the time. I don't even want to think about how much money I've spent on Amazon;s website just in the last few months. I've had my prime membership for years and my kindle for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Almost everything I buy comes from Amazon now, even the dog treats. The UPS man and I are very close.


lol no kidding, my poor dog still doesn't like him but our UPS guy has stopped ringing the doorbell which sets him off.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I actually order very little from Amazon, because for DTB I mostly go to Borders or B&N, both within a few miles of my house, and the non-book items I've checked have always been cheaper elsewhere.  Just this morning I signed up for the three-month trial membership of Prime, though, since (thanks to KB) I've been spending a lot more time browsing Amazon, following the links and recommendations and adding to the wish list...


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I had a free trial a couple of years back and got another free trial a couple of months ago that came in handy with holiday shopping.  I finally decided to sign up for real because it's just so convenient.  Amazon usually has awesome deals on Blu-Rays, which I've just recently gotten into buying, so I know I'll be using it plenty. A lot of the time even though I select two day shipping it gets there the next day anyway, which is great.  I don't think I'll ever be able to go back to regular shipping, Prime has spoiled me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The idea of "Prime" is genius on Amazon's part.  First, you lure people in with a free trial.  They like that convenience, but may not be quite convinced it's worth it.  So they let it expire.  But they can get another free trial later again after a certain amount of time.  (Really, that's unprecedented -- more often once you've used up a free period you are ineligible to ever be offered 'whatever' again.)

What they're hoping, of course, is that you'll decide, "oh, what the heck," and not cancel it.  THEN, because you have it, you don't agonize over purchases quite so much. . .  "hmm. . . .I have Prime, I can get it in 2 days, and it's only $20, but that's o.k. 'cause I have Prime and there's no point in wasting it. . . ."

I betcha Prime members buy more for this reason.  I know that since I got it -- and at first I didn't really see the point because I figured I could always fill up my $25 basket with a random book or three  to get free supersaver shipping -- I always check Amazon prices when shopping.  Sometimes the product price is higher, but when you figure the shipping costs and the fact that there are none with Amazon, it's worth it to buy from them.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've had Prime for years and I love it. Like Victoria, I have an Amazon Visa card and so I always look to Amazon first to shop and get more points on the card. I get a ton of giftcards but I save all of those for my Kindle books which means that I have not actually paid money (to Amazon) for a Kindle book since July 2008. (I have bought books from other places.) I also think that Prime puts you in a more elite shipping category. I have had things I've ordered with the free two day shipping show up in 24 hours.

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Confirming that!  I ordered three books yesterday mid-day, and two of them showed up five minutes ago.  (Not that I actually needed them before February, but still...)


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

And I can actually walk out of Amazon with the ONE item I really wanted unlike a trip to a brick and mortar store where I always have to go back to the front for a shopping cart to hold all the stuff I just have to have... so shopping at Amazon does save money...

_(yeah, that's the ticket!)_


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Dana said:


> so shopping at Amazon does save money...


Uh-huh. That belongs in the list with "the check's in the mail" and "I didn't see the sign, Officer" and "it was like that when I found it"!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What they're hoping, of course, is that you'll decide, "oh, what the heck," and not cancel it. THEN, because you have it, you don't agonize over purchases quite so much. . . "hmm. . . .I have Prime, I can get it in 2 days, and it's only $20, but that's o.k. 'cause I have Prime and there's no point in wasting it. . . ."


I am guilty of that.  Yesterday I decided that I needed a copy of Breakfast at Tiffany's on DVD in time for Valentine's Day. Amazon was $16.99 with Prime shipping. I could have got a used copy for $10.49 with $2.49 shipping. I really did think about it and went with new from Amazon, because I knew it would ship quickly, getting it Saturday is just an added bonus. I've ordered used from other sellers before and it can sometimes be a few weeks before I get my order. Plus it was just a few dollars more.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

kindlencoffee said:


> I have had Amazon Prime for awhile and I really like it (i am not a patient person ) I am wondering if I will use it as much now that I won't be buying as many print books. Of course, it will still be good for last minute gifts, K-cup purchases, etc.
> 
> Did you ditch Prime after getting a Kindle or did you keep it?


Kept it. My grandmother still reads print books. I have subscriptions with Amazon -- they send me X amount of an item per month or whatever. I also feed wildlife through the winter and buy almost all the supplies on Amazon. 90% of Christmas shopping was through Amazon.

I live in a small town that has necessities and some gift shops for tourists and a lot of businesses close down for the winter. The nearest town for any shopping is an hour away, and then we're talking Target and a more "sophisticated" choice of groceries. The town that anyone could call a big city is about 40 minutes past that. The best shopping, but Mall of America is there for people who like that sort of thing, is a four hour drive away -- with pets and an aging grandmother, that only happens during special weekends/mini-vacations and involves boarding the crew.

Amazon is my default when I'm looking for something, even if they're just fulfilling the order or it's through their market place. Prime saves me _at least_ hundreds of dollars a year. I make out like a bandit on the deal and the one click is no muss, no fuss.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Almost everything I buy comes from Amazon now, even the dog treats. The UPS man and I are very close.


Mine too. There's probably some sort of support group for guys who are happy we're securing their jobs, but are just really sick of seeing our addresses.

I don't do too many pet related things though, because I'm choosy and don't want to be targeted for pet supplies on Vine.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Right, Marketplace vendors aren't included in Prime - at least none that I've found. I wouldn't say that I am buying more from those vendors, I'll look for a Prime option and if none is available I consider the price and see if it really is a deal for me. Yesterday I also purchased some razor blade refills (8 pack) for $10.99. I know that I pay at least that much to get 4 in any b&m store. And since I didn't them today, it was worth it for me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I am losing it. I am actually looking up toilet paper to see if I can buy that through Prime (I can) and not only that, I can subscribe and save. LOL. How much TP do we use, anyway?

L


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think I am losing it. I am actually looking up toilet paper to see if I can buy that through Prime (I can) and not only that, I can subscribe and save. LOL. How much TP do we use, anyway?
> 
> L


Really? I feel like we just bought some and we're low again. Maybe this would solve my problem. 

OK. I had to look. We don't have the room to store the Subscribe & Save offers of our preferred TP. Oh well.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Really? I feel like we just bought some and we're low again. Maybe this would solve my problem.


I just ordered 40 rolls of toilet paper and 32 rolls of paper towels...LOL. We should be set for awhile!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We've had Prime for several years.  I've dropped other membership things, but there's no going back on this one.  I do a lot of shopping online and the first place I usually look is Amazon.  Their $25 super saver shipping was cool, but it still took forever for the packages to get here.  Now I get things very quickly (love the instant gratification).
Leslie, I didn't think of TP and paper towels, but I get kitty litter from Amazon.  And k-cups.  And lots of other stuff.  Their subscription service is pretty cool.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Unfortunately my kitty litter is on Prime, but not on subscription. Still, the Prime means I don't have to go out when I need it, and we go through plenty. We've done subscription so far on tea (as has my MIL, for one she can't get locally), but I hadn't thought about TP. LOL

We're in Amazon's hometown, so we also have the option of using Amazon Fresh, a grocery delivery service they've been trialling for about a year or so. Same day or next day delivery; both the meat and the produce are *excellent*. And they have an auto delivery setup for that similar to the subscription service that looks VERY promising. Hopefully they'll do well enough with it to expand the service further, because there's a lot to be said for having certain items delivered every week or two.


----------



## kindlencoffee (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.  Yah, I don't think I could go back to waiting for super shipper savings.  I just don't think of Amazon for things other than books, music, electronics & gifts.  But today I ordered Kashi cereal--my husband goes thru boxes a week and some K-cups.  I think I will keep on with prime and just try to check out Amazon more for our regular purchases.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

It just about killed me to buy a non Prime book today...  To buy new would have been $99....  to buy used was 1.16 plus shipping and handling.  So I'll wait................  I have plenty of stuff on my Kindle to keep me busy til it arrives.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Are there people on this list who have bought things like dog food and kitty litter and gotten prime shipping? Please let me know. My husband is astounded at my purchases of TP and paper towels and he is ready to add more of the necessities of life to the Amazon prime shopping list.

L


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The idea of "Prime" is genius on Amazon's part. First, you lure people in with a free trial. They like that convenience, but may not be quite convinced it's worth it. So they let it expire. But they can get another free trial later again after a certain amount of time. (Really, that's unprecedented -- more often once you've used up a free period you are ineligible to ever be offered 'whatever' again.)


When I signed up for my second free trial it said only new Prime subscribers were eligible but they let it go through anyway. I only tried to do it after I heard a bunch of reports from people on a DVD forum saying they were able to get free trials despite having had one in the past.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cobbie, some of the Marketplace vendors DO ship via Prime.    I think maybe that's new, I hadn't seen it before...  then again maybe I just didn't pay attention to Prime options before.  I was looking for some used books today, and it had the option of filtering by showing only those that shipped via Prime.  It wasn't many, maybe one in ten, but it's a start.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I have Prime & had signed up for two flavors of k-cups on the Subscribe & Save plan.  The initial shipment came quickly, via UPS second day delivery.  I was expecting the second shipment of each this week; in fact I received e-mails at 7AM on 1/19 that both packages shipped.

Coffee still didn't arrive today, so I checked the tracking data.  They were sent out by USPS package services.  The only tracking information on-lines is that they received electronic notification on 1/22 to expect the package for shipment.

I checked the details for Subscribe & Save and found that all those items get free shipping, and no delivery upgrades are allowed.  So it appears that the subscribe & save items do not follow the Prime shipping policies.

I love Prime & use it frequently, for both personal items and for gifts to be delivered to family in other cities.  Not receiving my items in two days made me realize how spoiled I have gotten.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I forgot to cancel my Prime before the trial period was up.  I got the trial when I bought my Kindle DX.  I realized I'd paid for Prime when I saw it on my credit card online.  I thought, oh well, I really wanted this.  I don't buy a lot of things, but I think I have made up the cost.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got my Prime membership this year when I needed a birthday gift shipped fast and told SO I would cancel after the trial period.  I "forgot" to cancel it and he has gotten used to it so now it looks like I get to keep it - Yeah!  I found a tea I like that my local stores stopped carrying but I think that is the weirdest think I have bought using Prime  Until...
I have to check into that kitty litter thing.  This is good timing, I'm getting a cat on Wednesday.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Amazon Prime rocks! It has made it so convenient for me to purchase things as I need them, instead of having to wait to have an order over $24 to get free shipping. Now I jump in, order what I need and 2 days later I have on my doorstep. What could be cooler?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Are there people on this list who have bought things like dog food and kitty litter and gotten prime shipping? Please let me know. My husband is astounded at my purchases of TP and paper towels and he is ready to add more of the necessities of life to the Amazon prime shopping list.
> 
> L


Yes.

Like I said, I can't get subscribe and save on my litter, but it IS Prime eligible. I had three bags at 20 lbs each arrive this week.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I couldn't find the kitty litter my husband likes, so we'll wait on that. He changes the litter box so it is important to have the litter he wants. I did order some cat and dog food, plus some dog treats.

While we're on the subject of Amazon shopping, has anyone created and used a pay phrase? I just did, for home shipping using home credit card. It usually defaults to using my gift certificate balance and as I said earlier, I save that exclusively for Kindle books.

I may set up a business pay phrase, too. Hmmm....

L


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's my "PRIME" thinking -- because I kept it during the year I didn't work.

2      3      5      7    11    13    17    19    23    29      31    37    41    43    47    53    59    61    67    71 

Going on . . . there's always at least one thing during the course of the year that I buy that would have cost the membership to ship. (Honestly, if I could buy a hot water heater at Amazon, that is where it would have come from) (can we get a large appliance department, I need to consider replacing a fridge). Anyway, the little stuff its just great that I'll have it two days later, but the patio heater would have cost nearly the patio heater to ship and so things like that I find that it keeps paying for itself. 

I'll admit that I did (I have financial concience that rather makes sure when I'm not gainfully working I'm not wasteful (ann)) really consider canceling it before the renewal (it renews the same time that the XM/Sirius used too) but then realized that the minute I did, I'd need that Heavy item!

This has gotten to a point where a couple of my friends sit at my PC and do their amazon shopping on their CC's with my account and get prime .. the clumsy step for them is 'shipping it as a gift' but . . .well, they're good friends so  (and they almost always get me something for my trouble (what trouble you're not bothering me sitting there shopping).  

So keep it, you may have the 'year' where it doesn't pay, but then the next year it probably pays back twice. And yes, the idea that I can buy the 2 buck thing with no shipping adds in to that (but last year there was not much of that). Its like my costco executive membership, that keeps paying for itself TOO. (Thank god Dad bought the plasma there on my membership)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Buying large appliances from Amazon...now there's a heavenly idea. LOL. Although, my new refrigerator...I bought it on Saturday, it was delivered on Sunday, free shipping (Sears was having a sale) and they took the old refrig away for $10...so all in all, it was almost a prime experience.

I can't wait until Hannaford starts having online shopping and delivery to home. I might even start cooking again (regularly) when they offer that. I am just so bored with going to the grocery store after doing it for years and years.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, humpf. I just tried to use my PayPhrase and it defaulted to using my GC balance, which is exactly what I DIDN'T want it to do! Fortunately I noticed and just placed the order the usual way. I also sent them an email.

L


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

No on the pay phrase even though some of the things it suggests each time I visit are extremely funny.
Yes on the kitty litter, tea, sugar, bulk rice, clif bars, hot chocolate and so forth.  Yesterday I started looking at cleaning supplies.
I still get more traditional things from them too - the occasional paper book, DVDs, music, mp3 players, portable hard drives, SD cards, cameras, batteries.
I really like their new frustration-free packaging.  It's great to be rid of those plastic clamshell thingys!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So, on the PayPhrase....

I got an email back from Ariel, saying that they were trying to fix the problem and could I try to order something else to see if it was fixed? So I did and it wasn't (so I didn't complete the order). Ariel said if it didn't work to call CS, which I did and got Gail. I explained everything x3, Gail finally understood, put me on hold for a long time and then came back with three options:

1. use the PayPhrase and have the GC pay the charge (exactly what I was trying NOT to do, so not an acceptable option).
2. place the order manually -- don't use the PayPhrase -- and choose the Visa card as payment. (To this, I can only shake my head. I thought the point was to use the PayPhrase?).
3. open a new Amazon account that I would use for PayPhrase shopping.     I mean, the whole point is to use Amazon Prime and my account with my address book, Kindle books, preferences, etc. etc.

So, in a nutshell, PayPhrase is not really working right now. I sent them another email and let them know about my dissatisfaction with this.

L


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I think I am losing it. I am actually looking up toilet paper to see if I can buy that through Prime (I can) and not only that, I can subscribe and save. LOL. How much TP do we use, anyway?
> 
> L


I do, indeed, buy my TP from Amazon.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I do, indeed, buy my TP from Amazon.


I went on a little shopping spree and bought:

TP, paper towels, cat food, dog food, dog treats, Hunt's diced tomatoes, Ro-Tel tomatoes, Kraft Mac & Cheese, and Bertolli pasta sauce.

What fun!

L


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I love Prime - I look for what I want to buy and then I click to only see Prime Eligible - Like many others Amazon is the first place I look now for things - and it is amazing what I buy from them --- between that and PeaPod I am a happy camper not having to fight weather, lines, or find parking


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My daughters and I share a Prime membership, and we feel that it's well worth the money. We have more than paid for our membership this year, and I think it's a great offering by Amazon.


----------



## kindlencoffee (Jan 19, 2010)

rho said:


> Like many others Amazon is the first place I look now for things - and it is amazing what I buy from them --- between that and PeaPod I am a happy camper not having to fight weather, lines, or find parking


I LOVE Peapod too! I love grabbing a cup of coffee and sitting down at the computer to go shopping. I don't miss the grocery store at all.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

kindlencoffee said:


> I LOVE Peapod too! I love grabbing a cup of coffee and sitting down at the computer to go shopping. I don't miss the grocery store at all.


that and in 10 minutes you have all your groceries put away and are done - no carrying things in the house -- poor hubby doesn't get it - he thinks I am missing out on talking to people in the store - not me - I would go in shop check out and come home - now he can talk paint off a wall so he has no concept of that --


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I went on a little shopping spree and bought:
> 
> TP, paper towels, cat food, dog food, dog treats, Hunt's diced tomatoes, Ro-Tel tomatoes, Kraft Mac & Cheese, and Bertolli pasta sauce.
> 
> ...


I need to look into this. With 6 of us and 5 cats we use a lot of TP and cat litter.

As for Peapod, I really wish I could use it. I live in Timbuktu and they dont deliver this far out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

I love grabbing a cup of coffee and sitting down at the computer to go shopping


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I need to look into this. With 6 of us and 5 cats we use a lot of TP and cat litter.
> 
> As for Peapod, I really wish I could use it. I live in Timbuktu and they dont deliver this far out.


I am in Greater Portland, Maine and it hasn't come here, yet. I keep hoping.

I also keep hoping that we'll get a Trader Joe's one of these days.

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I need to look into this. With 6 of us and 5 cats we use a lot of TP and cat litter.
> 
> As for Peapod, I really wish I could use it. I live in Timbuktu and they dont deliver this far out.


I know what you mean about living in Timbuktu. I live in the boondocks, and there's no rural grocery delivery here. Actually, I LOVE grocery shopping most of the time. Just don't like paying for them, or carrying them in the house and putting them up. ;-)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd forgotten about the whole "heavy item" deal with Prime.  We bought an offset patio umbrella this year from Amazon, a brand and style that was not available locally.  Standard shipping everywhere else was $50-$75. Prime had it to me in two days for nothing, and I even saved $10 over the "lower price + higher shipping" I would have paid elsewhere.


----------

